# hdc: unknown partition table for old Tivo drive



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

So right now I have the PTVlba48 CD in and with the partition check it shows for my old DirecTV Series 2 Tivo drive that is hdc
hda:hda1
hdc: unknown partition table

Would using Pdisk -l /dev/hdc be okay or would I have to try something else?


----------



## Krosis (May 10, 2004)

Was this a working drive or did it crash?


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

It was working, but my DirecTV Tivo drive started to freeze up every 15 minutes and then start to boot on it's own.
So now I want to back everything up (including recordings) on the new 250Gig hardrive.

But I check the partition table and I get this:

Partition Check:
hdc: Unknown Partition Table (DirecTV Tivo 80Gig hardrive)

Do you have any tips or solutions to this?


----------



## Krosis (May 10, 2004)

If you're sure everything is hooked up right then it sounds like a corrupted drive. Did you try running mfsbackup on it? Maybe it can still make sense out of it. Otherwise it sounds like you need to repair the partition table, I'm not sure what the best option for that is. Spinrite might be able to fix it.

You could try enabling byte swapping, but that shouldn't be an issue with that drive.


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes I did try running mfsbackup twice. Yes, I would like to repair the partition table.

If Spinrite might be able to fix it, then I can try that.
But if I try enabling byte swapping, where can I get the steps to try that?


----------



## Krosis (May 10, 2004)

If it's a series 2 then it shouldn't need it. There used to be an option on the boot disk for byte swapping, but I'm not sure it's there anymore. There are byte swapping options for mfsrestore, but not mfsbackup. As I recall early DTV series one units needed it but I believe it's not necessary anymore.

A google search turns up this:

Link

Maybe that can help.


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes, I do have a DirecTV Series 2(Philips DSR 708). So I guess I would have to 
Knoppix for backing -Backing Up Partitions? Is that the right one within the link that was provided? If so, I see that this will be a long process of various steps to go thru. I'm willing to do whatever it takes to fix this partition table for my Series 2. But I just want to make sure I'm going in the right direction. 

I really appreciate your help along with wscannell and the other guys!


----------



## Krosis (May 10, 2004)

I've never actually done it so I can't really speak for it's usefullness in this case. The site doesn't mention MFS partitions so I'm not sure it would recognize those. Maybe somebody else has a better idea?


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

I am currently user PTVlba48 4.0 CD right now. So I will try dd-resque on this and fix this unknown partition thing.


----------

